# Urea or ammonia nitrate



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Called fertilizer place to price some ammonia nitrate an the feller said with all the rain I would be money ahead with urea. What do y'all think 
Urea 521.00$
Amn 482.00$


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ammonium nitrate is $0.73/lb for actual N and urea is $0.57/lb. sounds like an easy decision to me plus you will not have to have a criminal background check and visit from ATF if you use urea.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hard to get AN here......


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

We can still get either one in the bulk


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

They are not equal A.Nitrate will wait for rain . If it does not urea does not have rain soon aftr applied you can lose a lot of nitrogen . If you mix a n./ stabilizer with urea it can buy you some time .


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> They are not equal A.Nitrate will wait for rain . If it does not urea does not have rain soon aftr applied you can lose a lot of nitrogen . If you mix a n./ stabilizer with urea it can buy you some time .


Think that may be why the coop said "with all this rain"


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Put some out on Bermuda grass yesterday evening, been raining slow all this evening so maybe I didn't throw my money away!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What kinda Bermuda bluefarmer?


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

bluefarmer said:


> Put some out on Bermuda grass yesterday evening, been raining slow all this evening so maybe I didn't throw my money away!


Great timing!!!

With urea at $.57 per pound of N and AN at $.71 per pound, you face a trade-off. That is a 20% price differential. Research comparisons (here) of these two N sources on bermudagrass indicate about a 14% lower dry matter yield from fertilizing with urea compared to AN, both applied at 40 lb N/ac. As the rate of N applied is increased, the yield differential declined to about 6% in favor of AN at 80 lb N/ac and higher. Adding a urease inhibitor (delays volatilization of ammonia) such as Agrotain to urea, adds a few cents per pound to urea N and in most cases, it can be money well spent in the event rain is delayed a few days after urea is applied.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> What kinda Bermuda bluefarmer?


good ole common, and some Tifton


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Those are pretty good prices - 46-0-0 is 700 ish per ton here so about 0.80$ per lb n.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Those are pretty good prices - 46-0-0 is 700 ish per ton here so about 0.80$ per lb n.


Yikes that is high . Is that the price for bulk picked up @ local supplier urea


----------

